

Ask HN: Books for writing a data-intensive Python webapp using CouchDB? - tdoggette

What are the go-to books for gaining comprehension of Python web frameworks (like Django), modern web (and web app) design, and dealing with large amounts of data and analytics, possibly using CouchDB as the database?&#60;p&#62;It's a broad request, I know, but I'm hoping there's some good advice out there.
======
janl
Check this for CouchDB: <http://books.couchdb.org/relax/>

